# Poecilotheria. :D



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm actually in love with Poecilotheria.

I've just got my new adult female regalis today, & she's awesome. I'm completely mesmerised by how they walk. I've always liked them but have never really been this hands on with an adult & been able to observe one properly, my sling is (obviously) totally different. I didn't realise just how amazing this genus is.

So basically, I thought I'd make a thread dedicated to Pokies, like a place for people to post pictures of their Pokies & setups, eventually resulting in a catalogue of pictures all about Poecilotheria. & a place for people to whack up information about their Pokies, stuff that they find works well for them, I dunno.. like little hints & tips. Because let's face it, we're always learning, no matter how long we've been keeping for.

Or maybe even just general chit-chat regarding this genus, maybe you're looking into getting your first Poec & you just feel like telling people? Or you're about to pair up some of your Pokies? I want to know about it! 

So yeah, just go wild in this thread, anything Pokie related I wanna see it. 

Here's my setup I've got for my adult female regalis, some pictures later maybe if she comes out from behind her cork bark. 

Constructive criticism welcome;










I'm gonna shove some greenary in there at some point. & the cork bark provides a hiding space for her as it's curved & the sides touch the back wall, making it nice & dark in there for her.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I want one too so this thread could be of great interest to me. I have a 30x30x45 exo waiting, but if I get a youngster I will make a glass tank to suit. Pics of set-ups will be of value to us all :2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> I want one too so this thread could be of great interest to me. I have a 30x30x45 exo waiting, but if I get a youngster I will make a glass tank to suit. Pics of set-ups will be of value to us all :2thumb:


 
That's what size mine is, seems perfect for her. 

What sp. are you thinking of getting?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome setup and yes, pokies are gorgeous! I still need to get one!

My only worry is having the heatmat on the same wall as her hide. If she's hot she'll be forced to either leave her hide or cook.  I'd suggest the side, but I could be just being a worry wort.

I really want a pokie, but never had the chance to nab one.  Preferably regalis for me.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> Awesome setup and yes, pokies are gorgeous! I still need to get one!
> 
> My only worry is having the heatmat on the same wall as her hide. If she's hot she'll be forced to either leave her hide or cook.  I'd suggest the side, but I could be just being a worry wort.
> 
> I really want a pokie, but never had the chance to nab one.  Preferably regalis for me.


 
Hmm, true. But then if she's too cold she'll just put up with being too cold because her hide isn't near the heat mat. Not sure, I think I'll leave it as it is as that's what all my Avics are set up like, I'll see how it goes.

Regalis are really underrated in my opinion, people are always going on about all these rare & expensive ones like metallica etc. but regalis *always* take my breath away when I see pictures of them.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

As a pokie newbie, I'm thinking regalis too. I'll probably wait umtil the BTS then I will hopefully be able to choose my size...and nab a bargain or two aswell :whistling2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Regalis is amazing, imo.

Metallica is nice, but, I dunno, just a bit much for me. Their price is certainly offputting and I just find regalis has a delicate elegance to it...

Kind of like a dainty princess next to a High School Sophomore Chav at her prom with the overly sparkly dress and HUUUUGE hoop earings.

Only I'd happily bring a P.metallica back to my room


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you could take a P metallica home to meet your mum,,,:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Metallica are lush but the price tag makes it prohibitive for me, even assuming I could get hold of one. It would be a waste for me to have one anyway given that I don't want to get into breeding just yet (if ever). But seeing as they are getting better known in the hobby now, I expect prices will drop a bit eventually.

I want to set up a pokie commune in the exo-terra I have, so I'll be looking for half a dozen slings either at BTS or when somebody here or on AP has some. Subfusca was suggested to me as a good candidate for communal living, but they seem quite pricey too, so I might go for regalis first.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Metallica are lush but the price tag makes it prohibitive for me, even assuming I could get hold of one. It would be a waste for me to have one anyway given that I don't want to get into breeding just yet (if ever). But seeing as they are getting better known in the hobby now, I expect prices will drop a bit eventually.
> 
> I want to set up a pokie commune in the exo-terra I have, so I'll be looking for half a dozen slings either at BTS or when somebody here or on AP has some. Subfusca was suggested to me as a good candidate for communal living, but they seem quite pricey too, so I might go for regalis first.


 
Awesome, I've wanted to try communal for a while too.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be posting all about it on your thread Matt : victory:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Just for you Matty my sweet :flrt:


Delilah


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

matty said:


> Awesome, I've wanted to try communal for a while too.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


 all pokies will eat each other no matter how there kept i use to be a big pokie breeder have bred then all except p smithi but i sent them to germany last year to a good breeder while i concentrate on reptiles 2nd in the uk to breed p metallica , there no where near as bad as people make them out to be awesome T.s


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gem said:


> Just for you Matty my sweet :flrt:
> 
> 
> Delilah


 lowland form p subfusca


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful Gem. 

I shall have to meet her & the free range one when I come down.


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> lowland form p subfusca


 
Thank You Captain Obvious :no1:


(she's mine, i know what she is )


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

matty said:


> Beautiful Gem.
> 
> I shall have to meet her & the free range one when I come down.


 
Freerange Pokie wins, she's dying to meet you :flrt:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Gem said:


> Freerange Pokie wins, she's dying to meet you :flrt:


 
Haha, aww. :flrt:
What's she again? Formosa? ..or striata? ..or fasciata?

I think it's one of those anyway lol.


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

matty said:


> Haha, aww. :flrt:
> What's she again? Formosa? ..or striata? ..or fasciata?
> 
> I think it's one of those anyway lol.


 
She be a fasciata


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gem said:


> Thank You Captain Obvious :no1:
> 
> 
> (she's mine, i know what she is )


 i had a big argument with a few of the heads of the bts over these keeping them seperate too many people lissten to them just because names like ray gabriel so called best pokie breeder in the world i proved them wrong they can be sexed as first moult spiderlings even nymph 2's they can be sexed i have pokies all of them with other breeders till i sort more room out to fetch them back they are canabilistic lowland form i had a sack of 98 in 3 weeks only 30 left


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> i had a big argument with a few of the heads of the bts over these keeping them seperate too many people lissten to them just because names like ray gabriel so called best pokie breeder in the world i proved them wrong they can be sexed as first moult spiderlings even nymph 2's they can be sexed i have pokies all of them with other breeders till i sort more room out to fetch them back they are canabilistic lowland form i had a sack of 98 in 3 weeks only 30 left


 
Ummmm, I was on about the fact you quoted my pictures and told me what spider it was, I didn't say anything about communal keeping but also, this really isn't the place to be slating the BTS or it's members


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gem said:


> Ummmm, I was on about the fact you quoted my pictures and told me what spider it was, I didn't say anything about communal keeping but also, this really isn't the place to be slating the BTS or it's members


 im not slating the bts i am a member just some people think they know it all and when a new come comes along and proves to be a better breed than them they gang up on you , i have a lot of friends in the bts who sided with me over the subfusca and sexing then no need for a moult go on the t store look for a guy davros pm him ask him what im like at breeding pokies i must be the best person to give addvisse on pokies in the uk


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> im not slating the bts i am a member just some people think they know it all and when a new come comes along and proves to be a better breed than them they gang up on you , i have a lot of friends in the bts who sided with me over the subfusca and sexing then no need for a moult go on the t store look for a guy davros pm him ask him what im like at breeding pokies *i must be the best person to give addvisse on pokies in the uk*


 
But not grammar.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

and yet you manage to be so modest aswell lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> and yet you manage to be so modest aswell lol


 
You made me lol. 

Thanks. :flrt:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

your welcome lol


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> im not slating the bts i am a member just some people think they know it all and when a new come comes along and proves to be a better breed than them they gang up on you , i have a lot of friends in the bts who sided with me over the subfusca and sexing then no need for a moult go on the t store look for a guy davros pm him ask him what im like at breeding pokies i must be the best person to give addvisse on pokies in the uk


 
Right, this ends here

1) I did not and will not question your status

2) I never mentioned communal set ups 

3) I really couldn't care less about how good you are at breeding pokies

All i did was post pictures for Matty, you quoted said pictures, I replied to your quote, now I'm going to wander off and enjoy this thread, please don't clog up a good thread with your big balled "I'm awesome" tosh

kthnxbai


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Nathangoldie, just a suggestion, maybe you could contrbute to the thread with some of your experiences with Pokies? Ie; what works well for you when getting a sac from a female etc. etc. & some pics?


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

matty said:


> You made me lol.
> 
> Thanks. :flrt:


 just the truth even jamie swords saw how many poecilotheria i had must have been over 1000 adults to sub adults then thousands of young , theres alot of wrong addvisse been given how to keep pokies and people loosing p metallicas for keeping them to wet they come from a dry area my wc metallicas was grey untill they moulted its that hot the sun bleaches the blue from them my lowland is with colin wilson bts modarator shes huge must be 8 inch leg span


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> just the truth even jamie swords saw how many poecilotheria i had must have been over 1000 adults to sub adults then thousands of young , theres alot of wrong addvisse been given how to keep pokies and people loosing p metallicas for keeping them to wet they come from a dry area my wc metallicas was grey untill they moulted its that hot the sun bleaches the blue from them my lowland is with colin wilson bts modarator shes huge must be 8 inch leg span


 
Okay, well rather than playing the big I am why don't you contribute to the thread with information & personal experiences rather than just saying how good you are. =/


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

because obviously being so big headed is taking blood away from his fingers


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> because obviously being so big headed is taking blood away from his fingers


 why am i being big headed im just pointing out what goes off in the hobby i dont like them being miss treated and die i'll say no more on the subject


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

if you dont feel your being big headed then you have obviously never heard of being modest and not boastful


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> why am i being big headed im just pointing out what goes off in the hobby i dont like them being miss treated and die i'll say no more on the subject


 
Why bother posting?

If you're so knowledgable then *share your experiences.*

That is the whole point of this thread!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thought I'd put up some of my collection here:

P. regalis gravid female:









P. fasciata subadult female:









P. metallica subadult female (in need of a moult):









P. miranda subadult male:









P. striata adult female:









P. subfusca sub adult female (Nurawa Eliya stock):









P. subfusca sub adult male (Nurawa Eliya stock):









P. tigrinawesseli subadult male:









P. tigrinawesseli adult female:









P. regalis gravid female:









And her setup:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

P. rufilata subadult female:









P. formosa sub adult male:









P. smithi subadult male:









P. subfusca "lowland" juvenile female:









P. subfusca "lowland" juvenile male:









P. smithi adult female:









P. metallica mated adult female:









I'll post more when I take them


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice collection Dan. 

Good luck with the regalis.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

matty said:


> Nice collection Dan.
> 
> Good luck with the regalis.


Thanks mate. Got 3 mated females here - 2 of which should pop very soon


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Thanks mate. Got 3 mated females here - 2 of which should pop very soon


 
All regalis? 

It's gonna be mad in a few weeks at your place! =/


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

matty said:


> All regalis?
> 
> It's gonna be mad in a few weeks at your place! =/


Yeah mate, 3 mated regalis. Also have a few other species mated too. I'm gearing up to have all species of pokie bar hanumavillasumica and uniformis mated by the end of the year.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Yeah mate, 3 mated regalis. Also have a few other species mated too. I'm gearing up to have all species of pokie bar hanumavillasumica and uniformis mated by the end of the year.


 
Good stuff, keep us posted.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Man alive, Dan... I envy your spiders...

In reply to the big-headed-arrogant-fool from earlier, just boasting about how awesome you are makes you totally* NOT* awesome. Needless to say, with Pokie advice I'd go to a source like Dan (who is gonna hate me for saying this) who really knows his stuff (despite a recent dabble with the fluffy pink ballet shoes) and yet is incredibly modest about it. First stop, grammar town. Talking like you understand where the punctuation marks are on the keyboard will do a lot more for your rep than just standing on a pedestal telling the world how great you are.

Hell, I have Dan to thank (if that's the word >.>) for getting me so enamoured with pokies in the first place gosh darnit and now I need one bad.

I've just been informed that the SpiderShop will have pokies in soon!

I am a VERY happy ph0bia.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

nathangoldie said:


> im not slating the bts i am a member just some people think they know it all and when a new come comes along and proves to be a better breed than them they gang up on you , i have a lot of friends in the bts who sided with me over the subfusca and sexing then no need for a moult go on the t store look for a guy davros pm him ask him what im like at breeding pokies i must be the best person to give addvisse on pokies in the uk





nathangoldie said:


> just the truth even jamie swords saw how many poecilotheria i had must have been over 1000 adults to sub adults then thousands of young , theres alot of wrong addvisse been given how to keep pokies and people loosing p metallicas for keeping them to wet they come from a dry area my wc metallicas was grey untill they moulted its that hot the sun bleaches the blue from them my lowland is with colin wilson bts modarator shes huge must be 8 inch leg span


Look mate, you have under 40 posts and you are trying to tell people on a forum you are the king of pokies. No one knows you here, so why not get to know people before claiming the throne? I have kept pokies (not all, obviously) in comunal setups and had no problems. So if you have what you say you have, and your experience is so vast, then give us some pics and some advice besides claiming to be king dong.


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Look mate, you have under 40 posts and you are trying to tell people on a forum you are the king of pokies. No one knows you here, so why not get to know people before claiming the throne? I have kept pokies (not all, obviously) in comunal setups and had no problems. So if you have what you say you have, and your experience is so vast, then give us some pics and some advice besides claiming to be king dong.


 40 post on here lol i use my brothers account snd geckos nathan , simon and david where brothers ask lee from the spider shop hes just pm'd me on here to see if im still alive lol he a friend of ours you telling me just because i have 40 post in my name and i am the best in the uk at breeding pokies ask around i had tha many pokies i was giving them away so dont start a little argument over post i also use snd geckos 3 brothers , the info i have on pokies will be took to my grave thats why i aint done any more work just yet with them but this year we will start back up ,


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> P. rufilata subadult female:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking awesome mate , just tell these guys i aint bulls--ting with the pokies , the smithi needs breeding asap , all the best for the future Simon , Nathan , David


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

nathangoldie said:


> 40 post on here lol i use my brothers account snd geckos nathan , simon and david where brothers ask lee from the spider shop hes just pm'd me on here to see if im still alive lol he a friend of ours you telling me just because i have 40 post in my name and i am the best in the uk at breeding pokies ask around i had tha many pokies i was giving them away so dont start a little argument over post i also use snd geckos 3 brothers , the info i have on pokies will be took to my grave thats why i aint done any more work just yet with them but this year we will start back up ,


 
Is this evidence of another good thread gone bad? No idea why Matty's thread has been hi-jacked to big up someones ego. I'm glad we have people with so much knowledge here, its just a pity that knowledge may well get lost to the grave, but hey-ho.:whistling2:

Great pics Dan, just what the OP was looking for. Lets hope we get more positive input to this thread, it deserves it for those of us who have little understanding of the needs of this species. :no1:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> 40 post on here lol i use my brothers account snd geckos nathan , simon and david where brothers ask lee from the spider shop hes just pm'd me on here to see if im still alive lol he a friend of ours you telling me just because i have 40 post in my name and i am the best in the uk at breeding pokies ask around i had tha many pokies i was giving them away so dont start a little argument over post i also use snd geckos 3 brothers , the info i have on pokies will be took to my grave thats why i aint done any more work just yet with them but this year we will start back up ,


 
Its great to see you getting back into the Pokies again lads. Welcome back :notworthy: The tarantula hobby hasnt been quite the same without you.

The P. miranda and the stack of A. sp. "fasciculata's" I got from you guys are all thriving. The miranda is now 4 inches and stunning. She now lives with Colin Wilson who reckons she has outstanding markings. The fasciculata's are all approx 2.5 inches and still doing a runner when the tubs are open for feeding etc lol.

Are you gonna get back into Avics anytime soon?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhhh Goldsborough is back! 

I keep a few pokies, not got pictures of all but i shall get some! My otherhalf keeps pokies and i'm starting to like them more........... 

My collection consists of:

P. regalis - adult female and mature male (He's out on loan to Steve Bryceland for his 4 females)
P. rufilata - sub adult male and juvenile female
P. subfusca (lowland) - Huge adult female and juvenile female (The one you bought me dan  :lol

Thats about it on my pokie keeping front lol

Pic of my subfusca:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I miss my pokie  she was actually really chilled out for a Poecilotheria. 

I need to get more :hmm: Matty this is your fault!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Matty,

As you know I have had one pokie (Regalis) but he arrived a mature male and was sent to Dan on loan it seems it went ok lets hope for a sac  
The MM survived and is going to someone else on loan shortly if all does good well then I may try rearing a couple communally possibly.
I also have one Regalis coming from Lee should be here tommorrow hopefully.
Got any pics of your new one mate? & when mine arrives I will get some pics and post them here :mf_dribble:

Peter.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> 40 post on here lol i use my brothers account snd geckos nathan , simon and david where brothers ask lee from the spider shop hes just pm'd me on here to see if im still alive lol he a friend of ours you telling me just because i have 40 post in my name and i am the best in the uk at breeding pokies ask around i had tha many pokies i was giving them away so dont start a little argument over post i also use snd geckos 3 brothers , the info i have on pokies will be took to my grave thats why i aint done any more work just yet with them but this year we will start back up ,


I couldn't care less if you were Spiderman himself to be perfectly honest.

You've come into this thread & done nothing but say how good you are & how much of an expert in Poecilotheria you are. Yet, given absoloutely no input into this thread? If all you're going to do is clog the thread up & not give any information or whatever then you're not welcome here tbh.



MissMoose said:


> I miss my pokie  she was actually really chilled out for a Poecilotheria.
> 
> I need to get more :hmm: Matty this is your fault!


I knowww, you really need another. Peaches was awesome! 



The Gecko King :) said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> As you know I have had one pokie (Regalis) but he arrived a mature male and was sent to Dan on loan it seems it went ok lets hope for a sac
> The MM survived and is going to someone else on loan shortly if all does good well then I may try rearing a couple communally possibly.
> ...


No pics yet, she shot off when I tried to get one lol, don't really want to disturb her for the sake of pictues. I'm sure there'll be an opportunity to get a few quick shots at some point. 

Good luck with the new one aswel Peter.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeh I see what you mean lol 
Thanks same to you mate 


Peter.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Dan,

Nice collection of Pokies there and great photos too. Nice to meet you, finally, last weekend - hope you got something out of the Lectures (even if it was only a hangover! LOL!).

Good luck with your breeding (tarantulas) and keep me posted.

People need to understand that the hobby is evolving all the time. Things that we took for granted 20 years ago as being "fact" are being shown, with hard work, good field research and data collection, not to be as set in stone as was once thought. That's how "science" works - ideas and theories are changing all the time as we gather more information which then allows us to arrive at more informed conclusions.

I also want to add that there are no "experts" - anyone claiming to be one is only kidding themselves. There are individuals who have differeing levels of experience in certain fields - that is different. The idea of a forum is share information and ideas, to have rational and reasonable discussions - sometimes people lose sight of that. It is fine to have a difference of opinion but it should not be a red light to attack them personally because their opinion differs from yours.

The above comment was one of a general nature and not intended as a "swipe" at anyone who has posted on this (or any other) thread.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

matty said:


> I knowww, you really need another. Peaches was awesome!


she was a nutter :|


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> she was a nutter :|


 
A sexy nutter.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

nathangoldie said:


> 40 post on here lol i use my brothers account snd geckos nathan *, *simon and david where brothers ask lee from the spider shop hes just pm'd me on here to see if im still alive lol he a friend of ours you telling me just because i have 40 post in my name and i am the best in the uk at breeding pokies ask around i had tha many pokies i was giving them away so dont start a little argument over post i also use snd geckos 3 brothers *,* the info i have on pokies will be took to my grave thats why i aint done any more work just yet with them but this year we will start back up *,*


All of that with only four punctuation marks, your posts are impossible to read Oh Mr. God Of All That Is Pokie. As Mattie has said, it's pretty egotistical to hijack a thread to say how amazing with Pokies you are, yet not give a single snippet of information. Come back when you have something useful to say and the grammar with which to make the post readable.

Anywho, trolling aside...

I've been informed by TheSpiderShop that pokies are back on the menu, so to speak. I will definitely be grabbing a regalis, I'll keep you posted... She'll only be my second arboreal. Still, I've dealt with my girlfriends H.maculata, and I've been told that I should be okay with her considering with what I've kept and dealt with.

Tbh, if I can rehouse an angry AF _Selenocosmia sterlingi_... well, I can't imagine that a pokie could be worse than that screaching, lunging mass of legs and venomous fangs... Scariest thing I think I ever had to do, coaxing that devil into a cricket tub... >.< Even Steve Irwin was terrified of these things.

I've really wanted one ever since... :crazy:

Aaaaaaanywho, in regards to the "Expert" comment earlier, it depends on your definition of Expert. To me it's someone "who knows more than most" and so I'd say there are plenty of "Experts" on this forum. I'd not suggest that "Expert" means you have to have a PhD in the subject or that you need to have studied them for fourty years or whatever... My girlfriends extensive knowledge of snake and lizard keeping would lead me to refer to her as an expert. Neither of us have ever travelled the world and seen these creatures in the wild firsthand, but she has an amazing backlog of information.

Thus, considering there are people on here with similar information about reptiles and/or arachnids who _have_ witnessed them in the wild, I'd say there are plenty of experts around. You can be an expert with people still knowing things you don't. Expert is not 100% understanding 

I've gone off on a tangent... I need to find a container for this pokie...


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> All of that with only four punctuation marks, your posts are impossible to read Oh Mr. God Of All That Is Pokie. As Mattie has said, it's pretty egotistical to hijack a thread to say how amazing with Pokies you are, yet not give a single snippet of information. Come back when you have something useful to say and the grammar with which to make the post readable.
> 
> Anywho, trolling aside...
> 
> ...


 

I'm going to try & get to the BTS & save myself until then for more Pokies. xD

..It's going to be hard. =/


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Be strong Matt - I'm trying to do the same.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Peter_Kirk said:


> I also want to add that there are no "experts" - anyone claiming to be one is only kidding themselves. There are individuals who have differeing levels of experience in certain fields - that is different. The idea of a forum is share information and ideas, to have rational and reasonable discussions - sometimes people lose sight of that. It is fine to have a difference of opinion but it should not be a red light to attack them personally because their opinion differs from yours.
> 
> The above comment was one of a general nature and not intended as a "swipe" at anyone who has posted on this (or any other) thread.


I completely agree!

Isn't is sad how you have to make the point that you're not aiming things at anyone to avoid an argument :lol2:

Peter loved your lecture at the start! Very good


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Be strong Matt - I'm trying to do the same.


 
We shall support each other. 

Is that where you're going to be looking for your communal group?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Good to see some rationale Peter, you have a way with words.
Great to see some more of your Pokies Dan, you're getting quite a collection there.
Simon! where you been! How did you get on with the taxonomy of subfusca, did the Germans help?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

matty said:


> We shall support each other.
> 
> Is that where you're going to be looking for your communal group?



yeah probably Matt, or if I can't get there I shall be speaking nicely to somebody who IS going, to ask them to bring me some back.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> yeah probably Matt, or if I can't get there I shall be speaking nicely to somebody who IS going, to ask them to bring me some back.


 
Awesome times.

I'm not sure if I can go tbh, I'd have to ferry everything back on the train.  Could prove difficult!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

What you buying Matt?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Becky said:


> What you buying Matt?


 
I have a few things I've got my eye on, but tbh I won't keep to them & I'll be like "ohhhh look!" & buy random spiders lol.

Basially any Avics, Pokies, Brachys, P.pulcher, L.violaceopes.. loads more lol.

You?


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Good to see some rationale Peter, you have a way with words.
> Great to see some more of your Pokies Dan, you're getting quite a collection there.
> Simon! where you been! How did you get on with the taxonomy of subfusca, did the Germans help?


they are subfusca just another form it should have been noted by now but you know what happend with me and rg he made hard for me , i have my own contacts for collectors have the location sites for p smithi and roughly where the lowland subbies are from i should have gone in january this year to sri-lanka to collect some myself but no one would look after my snakes and dogs cats spiders i have to wait till next january to go otherwise the under growth will make it very hard to find and pokies , chatting with lee last night on here too , i must get dave to get intouch with davros its been a while i dont want him to think we've fell out hes been a wicked mate i gave him a pair of p smithis then sent 2 females and a male to germany to be bred let dan have the other pair


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah I saw the smithi Dan had a couple of weeks ago, much better than I imagined it but it brought back memories of the one you gave to Damian!
soz, but I had to laugh about your laptop


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

ooh, forget to say, do you go along with this P. bara? or as you say above another form.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

IMO P. smithi should be left in the wild... There's barely any as it is! We have enough in the hobby now to breed them and have CB ones, the rest should be left alone.

Still got the miranda and subfusca's i was promised?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Becky said:


> IMO P. smithi should be left in the wild... There's barely any as it is! We have enough in the hobby now to breed them and have CB ones, the rest should be left alone.


As long as they _are_ breeding. 

Be honest, how many keepers (including the more knowledgeable ones) actually breed their tarantulas in comparison with how many don't? A pitiful number, and sadly, for the moment, I'm amongst the latter group.

In a sense, there are other environmental projects that could be done... breeding CB species and then releasing into the wild to get populations back up etc... I don't know.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats why P. smithi have only been distributed between people who ARE breeding them.

I don't think Indian/Sri Lankan authorities allow us to breed then release. 
Pointless anyway when the pet trade goes out and collects loads for personal pleasure, plus the fact the forests they live in are being destroyed (legally and illegally) for housing room.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Such is the state of the world we live in.

We can QQ all we like but it won't change anything.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Now dont take off on me anyone,,but,,,*"pokie newbie daft question time"*

If pokies are so fast and flighty, how do you feed without them bolting for freedom?

Also Matty, in the pic of your set-up, wont crickets just hide away in crevices between the timber?

I'm sure I have some equally as basic Q's milling around my skull for later release too,,:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Once pokies are established they're very shy. They tend to hide and only come out at night (if you're lucky!) so feeding time is easy


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> Now dont take off on me anyone,,but,,,*"pokie newbie daft question time"*
> 
> If pokies are so fast and flighty, how do you feed without them bolting for freedom?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, they could do.

I've never had any problems feeding any of my other arboreals & they've all got cork bark in there which the crickets could hide in.

Well, except my versicolor who would just sit in her web & not move, so I moved her into a smaller setup. =]

I dunno though, I guess I'll have to wait & see, I could always just drop them straight in front of her if there's ever an issue I suppose.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm just thinking that in a small vertical enclosure where there is only a top opening, would the occupant run out when fed or run deep into the tank. Do you just crack the top a little and squeeze the cricket in through a narrow gap. Obviously the exo is a different kettle of fish due to its front and top access, but thats only of use for older T's. 
Or am I thinking too deeply,,,:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Toeboe said:


> I'm just thinking that in a small vertical enclosure where there is only a top opening, would the occupant run out when fed or run deep into the tank. Do you just crack the top a little and squeeze the cricket in through a narrow gap. Obviously the exo is a different kettle of fish due to its front and top access, but thats only of use for older T's.
> Or am I thinking too deeply,,,:lol2:


As i said...:whistling2:



Becky said:


> Once pokies are established they're very shy. They tend to hide and only come out at night (if you're lucky!) so feeding time is easy


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> they are subfusca just another form it should have been noted by now but you know what happend with me and rg he made hard for me , i have my own contacts for collectors have the location sites for p smithi and roughly where the lowland subbies are from *i should have gone in january this year to sri-lanka to collect some myself but no one would look after my snakes and dogs cats spiders i have to wait till next january* to go otherwise the under growth will make it very hard to find and pokies , chatting with lee last night on here too , i must get dave to get intouch with davros its been a while i dont want him to think we've fell out hes been a wicked mate i gave him a pair of p smithis then sent 2 females and a male to germany to be bred let dan have the other pair



lol your full of it tbh...


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

tokay said:


> lol your full of it tbh...


am i now lol pokies are my main interest i want to see them in natural habbitat , you dont know me at all or what i have now and have at other places do some reaserch on me first before making comments like that


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Becky said:


> Once pokies are established they're very shy. They tend to hide and only come out at night (if you're lucky!) so feeding time is easy


 not true why do you think p metallica wc are grey untill they moult in captivaty this is simon goldsborough by the way no nathan hes not here at the moment im using his laptop for a while till hes back


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> not true why do you think p metallica wc are grey untill they moult in captivaty this is simon goldsborough by the way no nathan hes not here at the moment im using his laptop for a while till hes back


and yet you "both" type in exactly the same way...:hmm:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

My gorgeous female P regalis died at the weekend, pre moult I think. Really annoyed me as I could see no reason why :-( sniff


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Some of my communities:
3 x P. miranda

































A. 4 x P. ornata 









B. 4 x (turned into 1) P. ornata enclosure









3 x P. rufilata - all turned out to be male and are in the breeding program now









and moving house to here:









































5 x P. subfusca

























I have a few more communities as these are old photos so I'll try to get an update.

4 x P. pederseni
2 x P. regalis
23 x P. regalis


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Simon M said:


> My gorgeous female P regalis died at the weekend, pre moult I think. Really annoyed me as I could see no reason why :-( sniff


I'm sorry to hear about that... Sometimes it just happens... 

And I agree with MissMoose here... I think it's obvious you're not two people Nathan. I think you're just full of sh*t, and I'll repeat myself here... If you have nothing to contribute to this topic, stop posting and go bother some people who care about your ego.

Pox, those are incredible!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Superb pics and set-ups Pox. I really must start to build a tank,,,


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I never get bored of looking at your community pics, Poxicator! :notworthy:

& sorry to hear about the regalis, Simon.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I posted the pix to get back on topic, it doesnt do any of us any good to slag others off.

FYI Simon (Nathan) does have a long history of keeping and breeding pokies, including many that many of us probably couldn't even find eg. P. metallica black form & P. smithi. 
Go on Simon, show us your pix they're definitely worth seeing again.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I posted the pix to get back on topic, it doesnt do any of us any good to slag others off.
> 
> FYI Simon (Nathan) does have a long history of keeping and breeding pokies, including many that many of us probably couldn't even find eg. P. metallica black form & P. smithi.
> Go on Simon, show us your pix they're definitely worth seeing again.


 
To be honest, I couldn't care less who he is. It doesn't change the fact that his attitude stinks & he only posted in this thread to stroke his ego.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tee-hee Matty
not excusing him just inviting him to share his experience.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Simon M said:


> My gorgeous female P regalis died at the weekend, pre moult I think. Really annoyed me as I could see no reason why :-( sniff


 im sorry to hear that hun 


ph0bia said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that... Sometimes it just happens...
> 
> And I agree with MissMoose here... I think it's obvious you're not two people Nathan. I think you're just full of sh*t, and I'll repeat myself here... If you have nothing to contribute to this topic, stop posting and go bother some people who care about your ego.
> 
> *Pox, those are incredible!*


 seconded! :notworthy:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh good if thats you Simon, still got my spiders you promised me??

I know you've kept and bred lots of pokies, but coming on here and acting as if you're an expert is a bit much. There are no experts in this field, especially when you have the reputation that you have...


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> and yet you "both" type in exactly the same way...:hmm:


 we left school early and straight in to the demolition and demo men aint the brightest people lol , ask people who know us 3 me simon and dave , pokies are daves and simons thing they know what there talking about when it come to pokies , dont want to make people think i have a ego if i post pictures i aint a big head never have been just know what to do when it comes to pokies


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Becky said:


> Oh good if thats you Simon, still got my spiders you promised me??
> 
> I know you've kept and bred lots of pokies, but coming on here and acting as if you're an expert is a bit much. There are no experts in this field, especially when you have the reputation that you have...


 what rep you on about and yes i do still have the spiders for you i promissed to give you still here i would have sent them with colin wilson the mod of thew bts when he came to pick some stuff up but i had to much on my plate at the time just getting back in to things now my reps have settled in nicely to breeding , but the question is now should i give them you after your reply i rarely sold my spiders most gave them away the slings as you know and so do other people


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> i rarely sold my spiders most gave them away the slings as you know and so do other people


I can vouch for that. I bought a couple of A. sp. "fasciculata" slings from you and got a couple of extra fasciculata's and a P. miranda as freebies:no1: 
Then there was the P. subfusca you were gonna throw at me at last years BTS that thankfully I didnt go to lol. I dont do Pokies but I'm still hooked on Avics :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

nathangoldie said:


> what rep you on about and yes i do still have the spiders for you i promissed to give you still here i would have sent them with colin wilson the mod of thew bts when he came to pick some stuff up but i had to much on my plate at the time just getting back in to things now my reps have settled in nicely to breeding , but the question is now should i give them you after your reply i rarely sold my spiders most gave them away the slings as you know and so do other people


Your reputation isn't anything to do with me, i just saw posts asking about you when you weren't online for a while so assumed people were pissed off? I don't have a problem with you, never have 

Upto you i guess...

Royals breeding??


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm reading this thread on the two levels that have developed. 

1. The OP's original topic which is still trying its best to keep its head up.

2. The arrogant attitude of people or persons who have added nothing 
but controversy to the thread. 

It now appears to me that these contributors are known to some here, and there seems to be a bit of backtracking on some peoples parts for whatever reasons! 
I have to say that regardless of their knowledge they have given nothing to this thread in the way of information, apart from how "bloody great they are" [allegedly], so I'm with Matty and agree with his sentiments. 

Guys, start your own thread to express your "greatness" if you must. But surely those who know you dont need telling that. Please leave this thread for the "ravin idiots and thicko's" like myself who come here to learn. After all if you take out item 2 of the above, its still a good thread

Thanks


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I received my female Regalis its around 6 inch + and is stunning couldn't get great pics as its threw the tub after I rehoused her and I didn't want to stress her out 
Enjoy 



















Peter.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

She's lovely Peter  Regalis are my favourite, I think.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Lee got her from Ray and he had quite a few mated regalis as shes quite chunky I hope shes gravid 
Will try and check later 
Im really pleased with her anyways as shes gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.striata*

Adult female


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.fasciata*

Juvenile male


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P. pederseni*

Sub adult male


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.regalis*

Sub adult male


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P. ornata*

Sub adult female


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.subfusca*

Juvenile male


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.formosa*

1 of 3 sibling slings kept communally


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Andy, your Striata is stunning! 
I'm hoping to get my first pokie at the BTS show, atm my favourite is Striata, but I know nothing about pokies! Is this a good species to start with?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*P.metallica*

sling


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Andy, your Striata is stunning!
> I'm hoping to get my first pokie at the BTS show, atm my favourite is Striata, but I know nothing about pokies! Is this a good species to start with?


thank you, she is indeed a stunning spider, my first pokie was the sub male regalis that i have , i would get a striata if there your fave species at the mo, :2thumb:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Okies, will you be at the BTS? If I can't get a Striata, I might get a regalis, they are stunning also!  Would I be better off getting a sling or an adult?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Andy, once again you produce some excellent spids.
Please pm me with any pokies you have available.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Andy, once again you produce some excellent spids.
> Please pm me with any pokies you have available.


To make up for the lack of A.metalicas u have left :whistling2:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Okies, will you be at the BTS? If I can't get a Striata, I might get a regalis, they are stunning also!  Would I be better off getting a sling or an adult?


 o yes indeed i wil be at the bts i have booked the weekend off work :2thumb:, i would personally start with a sling or small spiderling if its your first pokie, they do grow fast an you can have the pleasure of watching it grow, though the final choice is down to you in the end :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Andy, once again you produce some excellent spids.
> Please pm me with any pokies you have available.


thanks pete ,i am hoping my striata is gravid, i will keep you informed if she drops a sac, :2thumb: , last time she moulted out on me :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Gorgeous Andy.

When that subfusca male matures gimme a shout


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

selina20 said:


> To make up for the lack of A.metalicas u have left :whistling2:


too true Selina
It was my intention to keep 10 for myself. I think I'm left with 2!
bah!


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

andyh75 said:


> thanks pete ,i am hoping my striata is gravid, i will keep you informed if she drops a sac, :2thumb: , last time she moulted out on me :whistling2:


 keep her dry mate if shes gravid they need to be dry some reason most pokies drop in the dry season just before the rainy season kicks in , good luck with the sac


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> keep her dry mate if shes gravid they need to be dry some reason most pokies drop in the dry season just before the rainy season kicks in , good luck with the sac


Simon,
Perhaps this makes more sense than you realise. If the female drops the egg-sac at the end of the dry season it stands to reason that the slings will hatch out at the beggining of the rainy season - when the concentration of prey items (particularly invertebrates) will be high.

PM me if you have the time (or inclination) and I would be happy to bounce some ideas around.....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> too true Selina
> It was my intention to keep 10 for myself. I think I'm left with 2!
> bah!


Hehehehe but they are beautiful and u have spread the metalica love :flrt:.


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Peter_Kirk said:


> Simon,
> Perhaps this makes more sense than you realise. If the female drops the egg-sac at the end of the dry season it stands to reason that the slings will hatch out at the beggining of the rainy season - when the concentration of prey items (particularly invertebrates) will be high.
> 
> PM me if you have the time (or inclination) and I would be happy to bounce some ideas around.....


 i am more than happy to help you and anyone who wants a bit of info to get there sacs nothing better than seeing them running around , if you'd like to e-mail me your welcome disscribe your set up to me then i can point you in the right direction for a nice sac [email protected] all my pictures are on a external hard drive my new laptop wont link to it for some reason , i apoligises for my brother simon using my account on here but he does know his pokies very well , just a note from simon he says he didnt mean to come across with a ego hes the most chilled person just wants people to understand pokies better now his head is clear hes more than happy to help via e-mail or pm even over the phone 07814472070 or text him he will ring you straight back he kinda feels guilty for coming accross big headed as i call him lol brothers ehh want him free to good home lol , all we do is look at the years weather reports where certain pokies come from and replicate it in captivaty certain areas he wont divulge info on but will the weather reports hes more than willing , the mobile number is simons direct mobile on all the time hes up till late every night so dont mind late calls he will even ring you back to so save your phone bill


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

The goldsborough brothers are getting back into pokies! Nice  And yeah, I'm trying to get that P. smithi mated, but am really struggling to find a male. Still trying to convince Mal Potts to loan me his, but not having much luck haha.

Oh, and it looks like that metallica is going to moult out for the third time Simon. :censor: She hits the 6/7 week mark after mating, and stops eating. Just like clockwork  Housed the male in another room, and only been feeding her once every 5/7 days too.

Oh well, at least I've got another girl to try in a few months. Plus I should be occupied by a few other sacs in the meantime.

And those are some nice additions Pete & Andy


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> The goldsborough brothers are getting back into pokies! Nice  And yeah, I'm trying to get that P. smithi mated, but am really struggling to find a male. Still trying to convince Mal Potts to loan me his, but not having much luck haha.
> 
> Oh, and it looks like that metallica is going to moult out for the third time Simon. :censor: She hits the 6/7 week mark after mating, and stops eating. Just like clockwork  Housed the male in another room, and only been feeding her once every 5/7 days too.
> 
> ...


 ill have a word with him mate but if i do get him to loan to you please watch it as the last email i got from him was asking if you could loan my male i thought you ment subfusca sorry mate he said my male i did send him a pair of p smithis but think i gave them him if i remember right could be wrong he said though they wont go any where apart from back to us , get mal to send dave a email all the e-mail addys was on my laptop so no pass words to get on t store or arachnophillies , sound like you got the female that i sold on who kept moulting out withing weeks sometimes if shes dark blue she will be my old one who must be infertile , i still have pokies from what ive grown on not ready till eand of the year have metallicas stuck in germany ive asked lee to fetch them for me fingers crossed hes never let me down before , need dave to speak to mal simon or me he knows where brother just dave spoke to him all the time leave it with me i can recall a male or 2 back from germany if need be


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll give Mal a shout and ask him to email you guys  And I don't think my female is one of yours? I got her at the BTS last year. She used to belong to JohnnyBoy (poor fella ). She didn't get her adult colouration until the next moult.

She has gone quite dark blue though. She was very dark indeed right after her moult. There's a picture of her a few posts back on this thread. I wonder if there's something in that? Problems with getting sacs from darker females?


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> I'll give Mal a shout and ask him to email you guys  And I don't think my female is one of yours? I got her at the BTS last year. She used to belong to JohnnyBoy (poor fella ). She didn't get her adult colouration until the next moult.
> 
> She has gone quite dark blue though. She was very dark indeed right after her moult. There's a picture of her a few posts back on this thread. I wonder if there's something in that? Problems with getting sacs from darker females?


 very well could be all mine that dropped was light not dark i'll see what henrik has to say see if hes had the same problem , johny boy whos he please not the kid that died if it is it was from my first sac


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah johnny boy died last bless him... 

Will we be seeing you at shows again now? (I've only met Simon lol)


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Becky said:


> Yeah johnny boy died last bless him...
> 
> Will we be seeing you at shows again now? (I've only met Simon lol)


 sad about johnny he was a nice lad ,yeh simon me and dave ,dave youve met i think looks 44 but only 28 going bald lol shaved head hes our driver will be there now his weight back on him hes been very ill dropped to 10 stone he should be 14 shows how long hed been ill , simons aranging to have some spiders picked up at ham by lee but hes now wanting allsorts not just pokies somthing bit more tricky to breed dare say he'll give lee a list or ask lee for some rare spiders


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not a great pic, but you can see how dark she is freshly moulted:


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> It's not a great pic, but you can see how dark she is freshly moulted:


 ill get dave to ask davros how dark his are we sent him 4 or 5 from the same sac strange why shes moulting out have you gave her meat a fuzzy mouse after mating thats what i cram in my pokies all except p subfusca that wont eat any mice or rat pups , it wont be long till im back up(simon) ive got orders for slings even though i wanted to stop now want back in got a clear head sell her to me if she carryies on not dropping ill get her to drop


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I've not met Dave, i met Simon at a show not last year the year before


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> i am more than happy to help you and anyone who wants a bit of info to get there sacs nothing better than seeing them running around , if you'd like to e-mail me your welcome disscribe your set up to me then i can point you in the right direction for a nice sac [email protected] all my pictures are on a external hard drive my new laptop wont link to it for some reason , i apoligises for my brother simon using my account on here but he does know his pokies very well , just a note from simon he says he didnt mean to come across with a ego hes the most chilled person just wants people to understand pokies better now his head is clear hes more than happy to help via e-mail or pm even over the phone 07814472070 or text him he will ring you straight back he kinda feels guilty for coming accross big headed as i call him lol brothers ehh want him free to good home lol , all we do is look at the years weather reports where certain pokies come from and replicate it in captivaty certain areas he wont divulge info on but will the weather reports hes more than willing , the mobile number is simons direct mobile on all the time hes up till late every night so dont mind late calls he will even ring you back to so save your phone bill


I think you misinterpreted my statement back there - I wasn't asking for help with egg-sacs (or anything else for that matter). I have been researching this particular genus for over 20 years and have done all the captive breeding I intend to do, for the forseeable future at least.

Having said that - thanks for the offer, which I took as genuine and in the spirit it was no doubt intended.

It would be nice to see an article for, say, the BTS Journal on your breeding experiences - successes and failures. I'm sure it would make intersting reading!


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

Peter_Kirk said:


> I think you misinterpreted my statement back there - I wasn't asking for help with egg-sacs (or anything else for that matter). I have been researching this particular genus for over 20 years and have done all the captive breeding I intend to do, for the forseeable future at least.
> 
> Having said that - thanks for the offer, which I took as genuine and in the spirit it was no doubt intended.
> 
> It would be nice to see an article for, say, the BTS Journal on your breeding experiences - successes and failures. I'm sure it would make intersting reading!


no worries mate i wont release any info in writing for the bts journal only certain people we trust with certain information so far its 1 person i cant go behind my brothers back he refusses to write anything for the bts journal due to certain conficts with certain members the female pictured from my first sac was sexed as female at first moult spiderling


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

nathangoldie said:


> no worries mate i wont release any info in writing for the bts journal only certain people we trust with certain information so far its 1 person i cant go behind my brothers back he refusses to write anything for the bts journal due to certain conficts with certain members the female pictured from my first sac was sexed as female at first moult spiderling


That's fine and I respect your decision not to publish, whatever your reasons may be.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought id just say im now in the pokey gang again!!! Picked up an AF P. regalis today, just letting her settle and hopefully she will be out soon and i can get some pics! :2thumb:


----------

